# I need money but I have debts. Can I borrow?



## jakearmitage (10 Apr 2009)

I need about 10k so I can do a course I have been wanting to do buy a car and get orthidontist treatment I am currently into 1 year of paying back a 10k loan over 5 years with interest making it 14k I also am over drawn by 600 euro and I have a credit card of 2500 limit and I owe 2000 on that. Do you think I have any chance of getting a 10k loan from anyone of perhaps a 25k loan to clear my debts and do what I want?One thing in my favour is that I have a permanebt job only pays 30k a year though


----------



## Mommah (10 Apr 2009)

*Re: I need money*

Jake
I'm not trying to be smart but honestly it doesn't sound like you can afford to have car, course and teeth.
In fact if it were me....I wouldn't do any of them until I got the first loan sorted. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## tootsie (10 Apr 2009)

*Re: I need money*

Forget about finding a bank that will loan it to you. Think about the fact that youre €600 Over drawn with an almost maxed credit card. If you take on this extra debt what will you pay it back with if you can't clear the overdraft as it stands? 

30k a year is a decent enough wage, have you analysed where your money is going every month?

It's best to try to clear the debt on the Credit card and OD if you can Jake. I know it's not what you want to hear, but i really do think it unlikely you will get the loan in the current climate. Sorry.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Apr 2009)

*Re: I need money*

You ask here how much you should be saving (but don't mention your CC/overdraft).

No offense, but I think you need to sit down and think things over a bit more carefully.


jakearmitage said:


> I blow the rest on drinking and eating out and taxis to and from places?


----------



## becky (10 Apr 2009)

*Re: I need money*



jakearmitage said:


> I need about 10k so I can do a course I have been wanting to do buy a car and get orthidontist treatment I am currently into 1 year of paying back a 10k loan over 5 years with interest making it 14k I also am over drawn by 600 euro and I have a credit card of 2500 limit and I owe 2000 on that. Do you think I have any chance of getting a 10k loan from anyone of perhaps a 25k loan to clear my debts and do what I want?One thing in my favour is that I have a permanebt job only pays 30k a year though


 
I *want* about 10k so I can do a course I have been wanting to do buy a car and get orthidontist treatment I am currently into 1 year of paying back a 10k loan over 5 years with interest making it 14k I also am over drawn by 600 euro and I have a credit card of 2500 limit and I owe 2000 on that. Do you think I have any chance of getting a 10k loan from anyone of perhaps a 25k loan to clear my debts and do what I *need to do*?One thing in my favour is that I have a permanebt job only pays 30k a year though.

I have rephrased your question to help put in better context.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Apr 2009)

*Re: I need money*



jakearmitage said:


> I need about 10k so I can do a course I have been wanting to do buy a car and get orthidontist treatment I am currently into 1 year of paying back a 10k loan over 5 years with interest making it 14k I also am over drawn by 600 euro and I have a credit card of 2500 limit and I owe 2000 on that. Do you think I have any chance of getting a 10k loan from anyone of perhaps a 25k loan to clear my debts and do what I want?One thing in my favour is that I have a permanebt job only pays 30k a year though




Since you have paid off 3k on your loan in 3 months you are doing well. 

Did you do the 2k course in February ?
Are you including the holiday to Australia in the money you need ?


----------



## Mommah (11 Apr 2009)

jakearmitage said:


> a 25k loan to clear my debts and do what I want?


 
Jake Believe it or not I have been mulling over your post all day (basically cos I have no TV!)

A 25k loan does not *clear* your debts....it *increases* them.

The fact that you are overdrawn and have cc debts indicates you are not living within your means...ie that you are spending more than you are earning. A recipe for disaster.

Therefore at this point taking on extra costs like courses, car and cosmetic treatment will make your situation worse. 

How come you are only taking home €1000pm from 30k pa?

You should try to clear your debts but you also need to have some rainy day savings.

A good system for getting your finances straight is the total money makeover By Dave Ramsey. Try to get it in the library
Here's a link
http://www.totalmoneymakeover.com/


----------



## owesafortune (15 Apr 2009)

u should be able to get the cash as long as you havnt missed payments on the others try hit up the credit union or some sub prime lenders blue or that , good luck mate hope you get sorted , altho be careful when you cant pay


----------



## peteb (15 Apr 2009)

i would have to say that i wouldnt take advice from some one who is about to flee their debts and appears to be quite smug about it, Jake!


----------



## ney001 (16 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> u should be able to get the cash as long as you havnt missed payments on the others try hit up the credit union or some sub prime lenders blue or that , good luck mate hope you get sorted , altho be careful when you cant pay



You HAVE to be kidding - this from the person who is planning on leaving the country with 40K in debt!!!   Definitely a wind up merchant!


----------



## Setanta12 (16 Apr 2009)

Agreed - there is something iffy about someone looking to flee the country offering advice, without at the least detailing their own history.


----------



## marian30 (17 Apr 2009)

Highly unlikely, I'm having trouble re-structuring my existing debt of just less than 8k. I've lost my job though. On your income if you live within your means or live almost as if you are unemployed you should manage at least some of the things on your list. Good luck.


----------



## Locke (17 Apr 2009)

You might say you won't, but think about down the line when you want to buy a house and you still have this massive debt over yourself. The course can wait. Public transport is there to be used. Toothbrush.

Don't end up driving yourself into a situation you cannot cope with, no matter how much you tell yourself you can.


----------

